# Installing a crucial 2.5" ssd in a Dell XPS 9100 Desktop



## subliminally incorrect

just install it liek any new system out of the box, but put the 2.5" SSD drive in a support mounting bracket and then insert it into your computer drive bays.

plug in the sata power and data cable from the mobo and into the drive, then boot the computer, then go into the bios and set your SDD as your primary boot partition.

also set your cd/dvd drive as a bootable drive.

reboot and insert your DELL recovery disk and boot off of it. then run the command promts and install windows7 onto the SSD.


----------



## B-roca

Well I can help you to some extent mate.
Because SSD's have no moving parts you do not have to mount them in a certain way you could even just leave it in the bottum of the case but most people just get the bracket to keep it tidier in the case and keep the drive safer.
I am also hoping that you realise that you are going to have to install windows on the SSD aswell.


----------



## ehovey

Thanks,
I have to uninstall Windows 7 from the original hard drive and reinstall it on the ssd right? What is the most efficient way to do this? By installing the recovery disk with the ssd installed and the Hdd unplugged, will this take care of it or will it put to much other junk on the ssd?


----------



## subliminally incorrect

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehovey* 
Thanks,
I have to uninstall Windows 7 from the original hard drive and reinstall it on the ssd right? What is the most efficient way to do this? By installing the recovery disk with the ssd installed and the Hdd unplugged, will this take care of it or will it put to much other junk on the ssd?

dont worry about the original HDD at the moment, just get the SSD up and running first with your boot disk.

the thing about Dell boot disks is that its loaded with bloat ware they may slow down your computer, its best to find a stock windows7 (home premium/pro/ultimate depending on what version it comes with) install disk and start from scratch, then get all your drivers off the dell support site to make it all the components run.

for the videocard you can just goto the AMD/ATI website to get your video card drivers.

for things like WIFI and ethernet, you will have to go to the dell support site and find your model and download the necessary drivers.

when thats all said and done then you can just format the original HDD and wipe it clean to be a storage drive to compliment your SSD.

GOOD LUCK AND WELCOME TO OCN.


----------



## ehovey

so will I have to buy windows 7 again?


----------



## ehovey

or can I pick and choose what to put on the s s d?


----------



## tw33k

This is what I would do. I would set the current c: partition to the same size as the new SSD. Remove all unwanted programs. Install and run Macrium Reflect. Install the SSD. Reimage to the new drive. Should take around 1/2 hour and your system is up and running and ready to go.


----------



## ehovey

that sounds like a real good idea to me. thank you.

after doing this will everything else in the future be automatically be redirected to the original hard drive?


----------



## ehovey

You guys have been a great help, thank you very much!

I may have a few more questions when the solid state drive actually arrives (in about a week) if you don't mind.

Have a great day all!


----------



## tw33k

I don't know what you mean. Your SSD will become your c drive. You can format your old HDD as a data drive. Just install Windows and apps on the SSD. Everything else on the HDD.
I don't use Macrium myself but here's a great guide if you want to use it...
http://tipsfor.us/2008/10/17/ghost-w...-visual-guide/


----------



## chinesethunda

welcome to OCN!


----------



## PartyAnimal

I am wondering how the SSD installation went for the OP and other Dell users. I am thinking of buying a Dell 9100 or 8300 to also use with 3 monitors (for online poker), and want to install a SSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehovey;11444164*
> I have a new Dell Studio XPS 9100 Desktop (with Intel I7 930, a 1t HDD, ATI 5770 graphics card, 9gigs of tri-channel memory, etc.) that is still in the box. I am going to use this as a trading system (I also bought 3 monitors).
> :
> My question is: What is the best way to go about installing this SSD? I doubt that it comes with 3.5" brackets. I do believe that I should install the SSD before I use this new computer, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I would really appreciate any detailed instructions or tips on accomplishing the task. I am mid level (at least) in computer knowledge but know my limitations.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PartyAnimal;13006240*
> I am wondering how the SSD installation went for the OP and other Dell users. I am thinking of buying a Dell 9100 or 8300 to also use with 3 monitors (for online poker), and want to install a SSD.


There is no major difference in install procedures compared to a HDD.

Just make sure your SATA controller is in AHCI mode.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-roca;11444248*
> Well I can help you to some extent mate.
> Because SSD's have no moving parts you do not have to mount them in a certain way you could even just leave it in the bottum of the case but most people just get the bracket to keep it tidier in the case and keep the drive safer.
> I am also hoping that you realise that you are going to have to install windows on the SSD aswell.


I have my SSD balancing from a little steel bar in my CM Elite 341


----------

